# Death of the "Bait Bucket"



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

The old fishing car was officially declared dead this morning by the folks at Autoplex. It went alot of places and helped me catch alot of fish as well as transport lots of gear and bait. I wrote a little piece in memory of it's passing.

"Goodbye to the Bait Bucket
Somehow I knew the alternator wouldn't last forever
Nor the transmission with one gear in the grave
How I hoped this day would never come.

It's the end of an era
The end and last connection 
To times and places
I can never go back to.

Up and down the East Coast
Norfolk, DC, Jacksonville
Savannah, Staunton, Myrtle Beach
Sweltering since your AC died long ago.

And now I go to find the title
So that the wrecker may haul you to the yard
Need to empty all my gear
Before you rust away."


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Rest in Peace "Bait Bucket". I am sure you will be truly missed! Time to get a new nice and shiny bait bucket to start some new memories with.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, trying to scrape the money together for a new one. Apparently since I haven't been here for a year, they won't finance me. Bastards.

Ideally I'd like an F-150 with 6 rod holder and the whole OBX package on the front. I'd also like to somehow make a built-in live well. Maybe I should just be practical and buy a little cheap Toyota. You know you're hardcore with fishing when you look at a car and right away you judge it by how much fishing gear you can cram into it.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah that is hardcore. I believe you are around my age (25) and if you have held a job for at least that year and not have the worst credit in the world than being out of the area like that shouldn't be a problem. Sounds like a bunch of crap to me! The F150 is nice! Yota would be good too. Sounds like you need to check around my friend.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

yup, I'm 22. Have a decent job, but haven't been there long enough to get creditworthiness. My credit is good, really good, but no massive job history sucks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah sucks definitely. But without history you have nothing in the credit business. I am sure you could get financed somewhere at like 20%:jawdrop: but that would be like shooting yourself in the head. Maybe a quick co-sign by a family member could have you rolling in a brand new F150 at 0% apr. Now that would be nice!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Family won't co-sign for anything. In fact, they really don't do squat for me, never have.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well you are on your own then. You might have to get you a hooptie mobile for at least a year so you can build some credit on it and then trade it in for your brand new fishmobile.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

*bait bucket*

My trusty old 79 chevy died a couple months ago. I debated on new motor (has new transmission) or new truck. Wife wouldn't go for new truck so ended up with chevy malibu. First thing I did was have 2" hitch receiver installed and bought 5' "carry-all" for $60 at northern tool co. Now I can put my piercart on carry-all, put rods in the 6 rodholders, cooler and tackle box in pier cart, plus strap 2-3 lounge chairs to carry-all. Don't have to put anything in trunk or inside of car. It turned out to be great. Gets 28 miles to gallon, AC!!, and cruise. All my trips to coast are from 4 - 7 hours and with gas prices the way they are I only have to fill-up once to go and once to get home, the old truck only got 10-12 per gallon. Since most of my trips are 1 day, drive down, fish all day then drive home, the money I'm saving in gas comes close to paying for my trip.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

> You know you're hardcore with fishing when you look at a car and right away you judge it by how much fishing gear you can cram into it.


emanuel, went to th OBX in 97. In 98 went to th Yota dealership and bought a 98 tocoma just so I could drive on th beach to fish!  BTW its a great truck for th sand and gets good gas mileage too. And its tuff, th day I picked up my dog he fell and knocked me from drive to reverse at 45 mph. Truck still runs great.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just as soon as I get the money, I'll be making a down payment on some type of surf-fishing truck. Just need to save, save, save. God, I hate being poor.


----------

